# Caesars Creek tue night tourney



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Anybody know the websight that shows the results? I thought it was Tuesday Night tourney or something like that?? I don't bass fish the lake, but find the details interesting. Thanks for any help.
Herb


----------



## callmelando (Mar 2, 2008)

NP,
http://tuesdaynighttournament.com/blog/

C'mon out & fish with us! It's fun and always a challenge...last night was windy & cold-I think 6 boats out of about 30 weighed fish.

Lando


----------



## mb5322 (Apr 19, 2008)

Is this open to the public? What is the cost for buy in etc... and who do we contact and where do we meet?


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

Sign-ins start at about 330 at the Wellman Meadows ramp on Tuesdays. If it's your first year fishing the TNTs, you need two members to sponsor (or sign) for you.

The yearly membership is $25, and it's $25 a night per two-man team.

Like Lando said above, check out tuesdaynighttournament.com for more info, then come out and fish with us!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

CC's Tuesday night Tourneys are a great time. Good people and it is run very smooth.


----------

